# Livingston Dam 2-27



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I went behind the dam today and waded out to my waist from Southland Park. The white bass were going crazy. I caught 107 white bass and 1 striper. I took home a limit of whites. I'm fixing to go to the state park and clean them and take some pics to add.
I fished with a 10' Eliminator w/Shimano 200 GT and a 2oz casting cork. With 25lb line and a 6' leader with a chartruse roadrunner. I could get a good 100 yards with that rig. Had I fished a 4 oz (max for the rod)I'm sure I would have been in striper territory, but the walk back to the truck up heart attack hill was too daunting. I caught 27 whites in a row one time before I came back dry. They were big bad, and thick as ticks on a **** hound.







Fish when you can, you never know unless you go.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*I am about to take off work tomorrow. Nice report, and catch.*


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Is this the same Dam with the store that is up top and then you walk down a hill and wade out to catch stripers?


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

some big sandies there, congrats


----------



## Rip Some Lip (Oct 30, 2005)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Is this the same Dam with the store that is up top and then you walk down a hill and wade out to catch stripers?


Hey H20,

That's right, not as child friendly as Jones Park. Oh yea thick red mud near the water line.
 "Rip Some Lip"


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

In short, the 'walk" from the drop off one incurs shortly after the parking lot , with the thick clinging, sticky, clay, that goes to the water, for 150 yards is full of peirl, garbage, dead fish smuck, and unidentified debries  that are nasty. 
I hose the daylights out my cheap wading tenny shoes, with force, so I can have them the next time white bass bite like that. Which they will be doing untill all of the rudbud blooms are dropped. 
My arm is sore and hard to move, that's more reeling and casting than I've done in 9 months. It was great. I may not have the chance to catch white bass for sometime as i'll be heading down to the salt for black drum and bull reds for a while. it was nice to have one of those days when you catch them untill you were tired.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

*Direction to Lake Livingston Dam Please *

Hi All,

I've never been fishing in Lake Livingston Dam, would you please give me a direction how to get to the dam. I live in Houston. Thanks in advance!


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Heck of a catch, Shadslinger!!!!! Those are some great looking fish. I wish I had some place close to get into that kind of action.


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

*clean the up*

Nice catch. I love that dam. Big whites, big cats and stripers at dawn. Who owns that ramp across the river. I would like to lanch 20' seahunt there.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Location; hwy 59 North, take a left at 1988 go to the turn in (left) to Southland Park. Browder's Marina is where you pay for the ramp on both sides. I launch a 19' deep V when the water is high enough, sometimes the East ramp is better, and sometimes the West ramp is better. BTW the West ramp is steep, and the river has many hazards. At this time I would take a boat up to the restricting cable/line, set a good anchor out and use 10' surf tackle for stripers, you will catch enough whites in the process to limit out.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Shadslinger for the driving info. Also, congratulation on your catches! I hope i'll be out there soon. BTW. I do not have a boat. Is it possible to catch those whites from the bank or wading? Thanks!


----------



## FishKiller (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Shadslinger. How many cfs is good fishing and not too shallow or too much current for your boat? At the Trinity river authority website, Liberty location is 19,000cfs. Too much current?


----------



## hardheadkiller (Nov 18, 2004)

*how bout yaking*

Could you kayak by the dam? Or would that be dangerous? I'm thinking about bringin the yak up there and catch some of those big boys. thanks


----------



## megjur (Jan 4, 2006)

My kids call that area "Dead Beach" because of all the dead fish, debris, junk, fishing line, horrific mud, etc etc. Its too bad its so trashed out because the fishing is often fantastic. I got an 11lb striper from the bank there a few years ago, not to mention lots of white bass and crappie.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wadefisherman, there is good bank/wade fishing and Hardheadkiller a kayak would work well I may take mine and wade fish beside it using it for tackle cooler etc... I caught the fish pictured by wadeing out from the restricing line below the Gazebo. To fish there pay your money at Southland Park, and walk down the hill to the river. You can wade out and cast towards the gates, but don't cross the line. You can catch whites on small tackle in the same place just cast down the line and behind you as well as towards the gates. Twin curly tails in chartruse, slow retrive most of the time. When you see them bust the top race the bait across the top, or use a casting cork and slash it.
As far as cfs and fishing since the completion of the construction on the river bed and rocks it is hard for me to judge as I am just starting to fish there more and most of the riverbed has changed. I like to fish after a high discharge, most or all gates open, when the flow is cut back to 4 or less gates. The whites are up at the rocks and spawing, many of the fish I caught Tuesday squirted milt. So they will be there regardless of the flow, weather, for a couple of weeks for sure.


----------



## wadefisherman (Oct 26, 2006)

*Lake Livingston*

Thanks Shadslinger for the info. I'll be out this weekend.  Hopefully, I'll catch some whites. Tight line! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## aggiefisher (Feb 1, 2005)

were you on the side closet to browders bait shop?


----------



## hardheadkiller (Nov 18, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for the info shadslinger, I will definitely give it a try here pretty soon.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

aggiefisher, I was fishing from the East side of the river. Browder's is on the West side. There is a Gazebo on the East bank and that is where Southland Park is.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Wowe ! I would of lost count after 25.... Nice catch. Looks like the bite is well on dere.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

It was hard to keep track of the count, and I usually don't bother, but I had a running contest with a guy wadeing next to me. He caught 75 after changing his rig to match mine. I had 6' leader and would reel just enough to keep slack out. The fish were thick and hungery, but cold. So the bait had to move slow and stay deep. The fellow next to me was using the same bait and casting cork but started with a 3' leader, the longer leader made all the difference. I went again today and had to cast to an eddy so the bait would just stay in one spot. They would only hit when the bait was stopped they were so cold.


----------

